# Ariens or Toro single stage?



## BullFrog (Oct 14, 2015)

A friend called me tonight and we got talking about snowblowers because it's supposed to snow tomorrow. He wanted to know what I thought about single stage blowers. He thought maybe he'd try and find a gently used late model Toro or Ariens to clear the light stuff off the driveway and sidewalk. Since I've never used a SS and really know nothing about them I thought I'd ask here and find out some of your thoughts on which brand is better. I know many here like the Ariens dual stage but haven't read much about the singles. From what I understand the paddles help propel them forward? What would you recommend? What are things to watch out for?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Honda, Toro or Ariens. For a lighter snow the singles are nice to have as you can move as fast as it can clear. That can be a pretty fast walk or near run. Doing my city driveway was a lot quicker with the single but there were times the EOD was just too much for it.

https://www.google.com/#q=buyers+guide+single+stage+snowblower


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

seeing that I've never used an Ariens or Honda ss ( or two stage ) I couldn't tell you which is best


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

I'm kind of like William on this one. Never used and Ariens so I can't comment on them. I have picked up, fixed and used a Honda HS521 and a couple of HS621s. Fantastic machines. I still have a Toro Power Lite. Darn thing is almost unstoppable for it's size and I've fixed and flipped a lot of other Toros, and have to say, they're easy to work on, parts are readily available, and they work well.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

I've owned both Ariens and Toro ss blowers and I prefer the Toro.


----------



## coachDOC (Oct 23, 2015)

BullFrog said:


> A friend called me tonight and we got talking about snowblowers because it's supposed to snow tomorrow. He wanted to know what I thought about single stage blowers. He thought maybe he'd try and find a gently used late model Toro or Ariens to clear the light stuff off the driveway and sidewalk. Since I've never used a SS and really know nothing about them I thought I'd ask here and find out some of your thoughts on which brand is better. I know many here like the Ariens dual stage but haven't read much about the singles. From what I understand the paddles help propel them forward? What would you recommend? What are things to watch out for?


I just finished a search for a single-stage. I didn't buy Ariens because all of the local dealers who sold them recommended other brands in the store -- these were either Toro or Honda.

I ended up with a Honda, but the Toro was also a good unit. I'd personally choose Toro over Ariens because of how huge Toro is in SS which makes me think parts will be more readily available in the future. I don't think it's a big difference though -- these SS machines are pretty simple. If the unit is used, I'd choose a good condition Ariens over a fair condition Toro.


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

I favor Ariens 2 stage machines over Toro's offerings. However when it comes to single stage blowers I would go with Toro they have an excellent reputation and have been designing quality single stage machines for many years.


----------



## BullFrog (Oct 14, 2015)

Ok, maybe I'll have to get him to consider a Honda over a Ariens. When did Toro quit making 2 strokes? Browsing the classifieds I seen a couple 2 strokes but I don't know how old they are.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

BullFrog said:


> When did Toro quit making 2 strokes?


 This is just a "guess". Around 2011 and the model was a 221 power clear(38593).


----------



## Ariens Company (Nov 1, 2013)

BullFrog said:


> A friend called me tonight and we got talking about snowblowers because it's supposed to snow tomorrow. He wanted to know what I thought about single stage blowers. He thought maybe he'd try and find a gently used late model Toro or Ariens to clear the light stuff off the driveway and sidewalk. Since I've never used a SS and really know nothing about them I thought I'd ask here and find out some of your thoughts on which brand is better. I know many here like the Ariens dual stage but haven't read much about the singles. From what I understand the paddles help propel them forward? What would you recommend? What are things to watch out for?


BullFrog -

I am following your thread and want to give you a link to our Path-Pro information on our website so you can see what Ariens has to offer. The Path-Pro has performed well and receives high reviews from the end-users.

I am here on behalf of Ariens to answer questions and supply support as we know that is important to you.

Thanks.

Mary Lyn


----------



## BullFrog (Oct 14, 2015)

Ariens Company said:


> BullFrog -
> 
> I am following your thread and want to give you a link to our Path-Pro information on our website so you can see what Ariens has to offer. The Path-Pro has performed well and receives high reviews from the end-users.
> 
> ...


Thanks, but I know a new blower is out of his budget.


----------



## BullFrog (Oct 14, 2015)

Thanks for your comments. I'll shoot him an email and suggest he look for a Toro or Honda.


----------



## kueh (Dec 29, 2013)

Well, I am now swayed towards the new Toro Snowmaster 724QXE. A SS blower,but self propelled.






Budget you say ? Get a Home Depot card and you can finance over 12 months free. Or Canadian Tire, free. Or even Sears ,36 months, free.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Haven't you done without a TORO long enough.k:k:k:k:k:


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

If you can find a use Ariens Path Pro, I would not hesitate on getting on. I'm on my second season with mine, and it does a very nice job. I only used my 30" two stage twice last season. Prime it, and one or two pull's, I'm off and running, or should I say drug around. I have my scraper bar set as close to the driveway as possible to get the best clean job possible. Yea, I will wear down the paddles quicker, but worth it to me not to shovel if there is dusting left behind. 

In fact last year I maintained (3) driveways and did not see to much sign of paddle wear.


----------



## NJHonda (Feb 8, 2013)

Im loving my snowmaster 724 bought from Home depot.. Looks like a fine machine to share the shed with my mint Honda HS621.



kueh said:


> Well, I am now swayed towards the new Toro Snowmaster 724QXE. A SS blower,but self propelled.
> 
> https://youtu.be/bL208zDiYjE
> 
> Budget you say ? Get a Home Depot card and you can finance over 12 months free. Or Canadian Tire, free. Or even Sears ,36 months, free.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> Haven't you done without a TORO long enough.


This should be your new signature. 
Oh, and for those that didn't notice, Todd has surpassed 4000 posts.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

I'm still waiting for someone to try out these poly Toro paddles.
Polyurethane Snow Blower Replacement Rotor Blades | Snow Plowing Equipment
quote:
Not only does the polyurethane last 4 times longer than rubber, it keeps it’s edge as it wears, cutting down to the pavement and cleaning more efficiently.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

dbert said:


> I'm still waiting for someone to try out these poly Toro paddles.
> Polyurethane Snow Blower Replacement Rotor Blades | Snow Plowing Equipment
> quote:
> Not only does the polyurethane last 4 times longer than rubber, it keeps it’s edge as it wears, cutting down to the pavement and cleaning more efficiently.


If I cojld fimd a good, used Toro ss I'd probably try them. Those ss Toro blowers are selling around here like they're gold plated, the insane prices everybody is asking for blowers...


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

most of the toro 2000's are $200 or more here. there are some ariens 522's but ariens has more two stage machines on CL here and toro more SS machines


----------



## NJHonda (Feb 8, 2013)

great idea. Wished they had em for the Honda HS621 and the new Toro snowmasters. 



dbert said:


> I'm still waiting for someone to try out these poly Toro paddles.
> Polyurethane Snow Blower Replacement Rotor Blades | Snow Plowing Equipment
> quote:
> Not only does the polyurethane last 4 times longer than rubber, it keeps it’s edge as it wears, cutting down to the pavement and cleaning more efficiently.


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

That's a KEWL link dbert. Interesting but as long as the scraper bar is adjusted *which is a wear item on a SS for sure*, imo OE rubber should last quite a bit. IMO, and this is subjective, the OE rubber is far superior than Generic ....which may play a role on onces experience with how long or not they last


----------



## Slinger (Oct 9, 2014)

NJHonda said:


> great idea. Wished they had em for the Honda HS621 and the new Toro snowmasters.


No need for the Snowmaster. There is only the small center section that has the paddle and it never touches the ground anyway. The stock paddle should last a loooong time


----------



## sj701 (Jan 23, 2014)

dbert said:


> I'm still waiting for someone to try out these poly Toro paddles.
> Polyurethane Snow Blower Replacement Rotor Blades | Snow Plowing Equipment
> quote:
> Not only does the polyurethane last 4 times longer than rubber, it keeps it’s edge as it wears, cutting down to the pavement and cleaning more efficiently.


Already have and I like them.

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...pgraded-paddles-toro-621-kage-industries.html


----------

